

Justice Dept wants NSA phone records kept longer - JumpCrisscross
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/justice-dept-wants-to-keep-phone-records-longer/2014/02/26/d5bf3eb2-9f22-11e3-878c-65222df220eb_story.html

======
DyslexicAtheist
using NSA in the title on HN submissions will make sure your post will never
take off and gain traction: [http://www.righto.com/2013/11/how-hacker-news-
ranking-really...](http://www.righto.com/2013/11/how-hacker-news-ranking-
really-works.html)

